# Marineland Eclipse 12



## jbrfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello I am new to the hobby and want to start a new tropical fish aquarium , but I want an easy to start aquarium, what are your experiences with the Marineland Eclipse 12 Aquarium Review |. Do you have any other recommendations besides this type of setup? :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have there 5g hex and think ther setup is great. The filter it comes with is quiet and keeps tank clean. Again im talking about the 5g hex. But I wanted the 12g one for that reason to plus they both are acylic and not glass which is a plus. And also the simple fact that its a 12g instead of a standered 10g. Now dont think you can fill it to the brim wit fish like the pics on the box but u can keep a good amount of small fish in there. Likr a small school tetras and small school of cory cats along with some shrimp for clean up. I still would like one of these tanks.

So for a 1st tank I think these are better then the really cheap kits u get at walmart and such.


----------



## jbrfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Great to hear that, what type of fish do you keep now in the Hex 5 gallon?
and do you like the filtration system and is the lighting suffcient to keep live plants or should I go with the artificial look alikes? *pc


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Go live plants. They actually sale a plant bulb for like $10 for them by marinland. I dont have any in there now kinda transffered my only fish which was 1 otto over to my new 75g tank. But my wife picked up 5g tank at a yard sale for $5 all I had to do was get a new filter cartridge and the gravel and it still works now. I have had the 5g for about a year. I had fancy guppies, ghost shrimp, crystal red shrimp, ottos. Im thinking of getting a dwarf puffer for it now


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get the biggest tank I could get. Smaller tanks are okay, but if you're new to fishkeeping you'll have less potential issues you'll have to deal with with a bigger tank. If you find that hard to understand, take a 10g and a 100g tank and drop 1 drop of gasoline in each......in the 10g every fish would be killed, in the 100g it may not harm a single one. I know that is extreme, but it just helps to explain. Not saying you need a 100g tank, but with smaller ones every issue you have are all potentially dangerous and you'll need to react much faster. Just something to think about.


----------

